

What are some great "marketing strategies" for startups on a budget? - passwert

After more than 12 months of development time, I&#x27;ve recently started a course&#x2F;educational website and we&#x27;re facing the egg and chicken problem: 
Without courses, no students, without students, no teachers (who offer courses).<p>What are some effective (and maybe crazy) marketing ideas to get some traffic (from both sides) to the website?<p>We tried spreading flyers and scraping the web for school&#x2F;teacher email addresses (email campaigns), but both ideas were not very effective without having 5 figures to spend on it.<p>Thanks for any input :)<p>PS: I live in Switzerland, which is quite small and only has a population of 7.x million people..
======
codeddesign
Business cards are an absolute. Moo.com has great "Lux" business card that
will surely impress. Then visit every possible event and conference in your
general area. These are usually fairly cheap to attend (if not free) and use
that time to network and pass out your card(s). Event exhibit area will be key
to just getting your name out. An actual booth isn't absolutely necessary and
since you are on a budget it would be best to just walk around and share what
you guys are doing.

Of course social media (Youtube, Facebook, Twitter..etc) is always a must with
starting out. Create a Graphic and ask friends, family, and whoever you can to
place it either on their Facebook banner area or on their timeline posts.

just a few examples ^

